# MBGFC Labor Day roll call



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like the weather will be near perfect for this weekend's event! Heading down tomorrow to start preparations.

Who else is in? I have a feeling the Nipple, Elbow and Spur will be a parking lot this weekend!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

We won't be fishing the tournament, but we will be out there early Friday to Saturday. Should be a fun weekend of fishing. Good luck!


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Robert, We'll be out there on Saturday on the Half A Drink!


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

We are in the outboard shootout on Saturday.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

You might have spoken too soon Robert! Hope these storms move past us in the next day.


----------

